# Automatic shower limiter



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Why not just reach back and turn off the output on the hot water heater? .... she'll finish REAL fast!

DM


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> Why not just reach back and turn off the output on the hot water heater? .... she'll finish REAL fast!
> 
> DM


Funny you should mention that. It is exactly what I came up with about 1/2 hour ago!
Then, when she complains that the water got cold, I'll just play dumb, and tell here the hw heater ran out of hot water.

FW


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If you turn it off slowly enough, she'll just think she's used up all the hot water... and MAYBE hurry and get out?

DM


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> If you turn it off slowly enough, she'll just think she's used up all the hot water... and MAYBE hurry and get out?
> 
> DM


Sounds cool

FW


----------



## Steve R (Dec 2, 2010)

*Need that limiter too*

I've been wondernig the same thing for years. My boys are now 14 and showers are getting longer. I did have a flow meter in line with the shower pipe, and that told me how many gallons were used. They could use it too. But it would not stop the flow. There HAS to be some kind of valve that meters flow. I may try the meter again and see if they'll try to stay under some limit.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

ok plumbers it sounds like someone could invent this thing and make a bundle. I am thinking of something like the mechanical automatic shutoffs that you hook to your garden hose then you turn the dial for an hour and it uses the flow of water to move the dial. By the way my wife drains a 60 gallon water heater at least twice a week when she showers.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You take a "normaly open" solenoid valve, install it before the shower valve, (perhaps hot side only) energize it through a switch or timer that is located outside the bathroom. When the alloted time is up flip the switch :thumbup:


----------

